# Infinality - Konvergenzprobleme, Subpixel Rendering?

## musv

Guten Tag, 

bin gestern auf Infinality gestoßen und im Großen und Ganzen begeistert davon. Das Schriftbild gefällt mir dadurch ein ganzes Stück besser. Natürlich würde ich hier nichts schreiben, wenn es nicht ein kleines Problemchen gäbe.

Die komplizierte Anleitung, an der ich mich orientiert hab:

http://od-eon.com/blogs/stefan/improving-the-font-rendering-on-gentoo-infinality/

Auf meinem Notebook sieht's klasse aus, auf meinem Desktoprechner weniger.

Das Problem:

Manche Buchstaben sehen aus, als hätten sie Konvergenzprobleme, die man von alten Röhrenmonitoren kennt. D.h. neben einem schwarzen Strich sieht man noch einen leicht bläulich oder rötlich schimmernden Strich. Das passiert besonders bei:

hohem Kontrast zwischen Hinter- und Vordergrund (schwarze Buchstaben auf weißem Hintergrund)

kleinen Schriftarten (bis 9 Pixel)

Fettdruck

Ich vermute mal, das liegt irgendwie am Subpixel Rendering. Mit:

```
eselect lcdfilter set xxx
```

hab ich auch schon rumgespielt, konnte aber keinerlei Unterschiede zwischen den einzelnen Optionen feststellen.

Kann man irgendwie das Subpixel Rendering in Infinality komplett abstellen? Wenn ja, wie? Was kann ich sonst noch probieren?

----------

## Dorsai!

Per Prinzip kann man bei jedem (selbst korrekt eingestellten) Subpixel Hinting einen Farbsaum um die Buchstaben sehen. Je höher aber der DPI Wert des Displays, desto genauer müsste man ran gehen. Ich vermute mal, dass dein Desktop bei etwa gleicher Auflösung einen wesentlich größeren Bildschirm als dein Notebook hat. Darum passt auch das was du beschrieben hast.

Wenn das Subpixel Hinting falsch rum eingestellt ist (also RGB statt BRG oder sowas), dann fällt es noch deutlich mehr auf. Bei einer korrekten einstellung sieht der Buchstabe dann glatt aus, aber hat diesen Farbsaum, bei falsch Eingestelltem sieht er dann förmlich "fransig" aus.

Ich hab aus den obigen Gründen Subpixel Hinting bei meinem Desktop (auch mit Infinality) ausgestellt und verwende normales Hinting. Ist halt wie alles in dem Bereich Geschmackssache was einen mehr stört. Ich kenne auch Leute die mochten die pixelige hintingfreie Schrift aus Windows XP lieber als das Schriftbild von 7 oder Vista.

Edit: Zwecks ganz abschalten: Das müsste über die normalen Einstellungen zu fontconfig in eselect gehen und ist per se unabhängig von infinality.

----------

## musv

 *Dorsai! wrote:*   

> Edit: Zwecks ganz abschalten: Das müsste über die normalen Einstellungen zu fontconfig in eselect gehen und ist per se unabhängig von infinality.

 

Ok, das hat mir schon mal insofern geholfen, dass ich folgende Optionen gefunden und aktiviert hab (ininality hatte ich schon bei der Installation aktiviert)

```
  [3]   10-no-sub-pixel.conf *

  [26]  52-infinality.conf *
```

Die leicht ausgefranzte Schrift (eher Farbsaum) ist noch immer vorhanden. Mit etwas Einbildung könnte es geringfügig besser geworden sein.

http://www.infinality.net/files/font.html

Ich teste mal noch ein bisschen. Ach ja, mein Monitor ist ein ziemliches Billigteil:

```
  dimensions:    1920x1200 pixels (524x321 millimeters)

  resolution:    93x95 dots per inch
```

----------

## Jean-Paul

Hi,

diese HALO's (Konvergenz) kommen zu meist von falsch eingestellter DPI.

Zunächst solltest du xdpyinfo vergessen, das liefert grundsätzlich falsche Werte - dein Monitor hat nicht die angegebene DPI.

Was wirklich eingestellt ist siehst du hier  *grep "DPI" /var/log/Xorg.0.log wrote:*   

>  [     9.357] (==) intel(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

  bei mir, also DPI=96 und ich habe auch einen 1920x1200 Monitor. Allerdings kein Billigteil (hat damit auch nichts zu tun).

Diese DPI stellst du in der xorg.conf ein, oder in ~/.Xresources, wenn du eine hast.

 *Xresources wrote:*   

> !--[Fonts]--!
> 
> Xft.dpi:        					96
> 
> Xft.antialias:  					true
> ...

 

Dann solltest du ein ~/.fonts.conf entfernen, die ist oft Schuld an einem schlechten Schriftbild.

Die infinality.conf einschalten macht bei den meisten Usern Probleme - hab ich nicht eingeschaltet.

 *eselect fontconfig list wrote:*   

> Available fontconfig .conf files (* is enabled):
> 
>   [1]   10-autohint.conf *
> 
>   [2]   10-no-sub-pixel.conf
> ...

  Vorausgesetzt du hast die Fonts installiert.

 *eselect lcdfilter list wrote:*   

> Available styles:
> 
>   [1]   custom
> 
>   [2]   default
> ...

  Du musst vielleicht mit den infinality-Einträgen 3-8 etwas spielen.

 *eselect infinality list wrote:*   

> Available styles:
> 
>   [1]   debug
> 
>   [2]   infinality *
> ...

 

Ergibt bei mir ein gestochen scharfes Bild.

Systemschrift ist "Open Sans" oder "Droid Sans" je nach Laune.

Jean-Paul

----------

